# Is the Honda 1332 Snowblower really 13 HP?



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

I just upgraded from a 1998 Honda 1132 snowblower with a 349CC Honda OEM Engine to a 2012 Honda 1332 with a 389CC Oem Engine. Just from the name convention, I'd think the 1132 is 11 Horsepower and the 1332 is 13 horsepower. Am I wrong? Is the 1332 Honda track unit 2 more horsepower over the Honda 1132 Track unit?


----------



## feh (Dec 16, 2016)

It has a GX390 engine, which according to Honda has 11.6hp:

https://engines.honda.com/models/model-detail/x-large-gx


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

Where did it get the name 1332 than?> Wouldn't you think it be a 13 HP?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Since its a 2012 model, this is probably one of the last holdouts from the "HP rating controversy" that was going on about that time..
I talked about here on my Ariens page:

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page9.html



> New for 2014, Ariens begins listing engine size in foot pounds for the first time.
> (Horsepower numbers were last used in 2009, when all manufacturers had to stop using HP numbers due to a lawsuit. Then we had only cc (cubic centimeter) ratings bring used in 2010, '11, '12 and '13 model years, and now in 2014 we have engines listed with both cc and ft/lb ratings.)


There was a lawsuit because many engine and OPE manufacturers were "over stating" their HP ratings..
many were giving a higher HP rating than what could be reasonably supported..

I think the problem was that the exact definition of HP wasnt universally agreed upon !  or the method to calculate it wasn't universally agreed upon.
Rating methods were inconsistent, so fudging happened..
This probably came more from the engine manufacturers..

So yes, traditionally 1332 would have meant 13hp and 32" bucket..
but..this is likely one of the last of the "fudged" ratings! 

But I see Honda is still using this convention today! while some other snowblower manufacturers have dropped it:

https://powerequipment.honda.com/snowblowers

Honda's current 1332 has a "389cc Honda GX OHV engine"
Does 389cc translate to 13hp? I dont know..i'll look for a calculator:

Small Engine Cubic Centimeters (cc) to Horse Power Calculator

That says 12hp..
So, I dont know how Honda is doing their math these days..
you can probably arrive at 13hp using torque, engine speed, and other variables..
in the big picture, IMO it doesnt really matter much, since HP ratings were never a real, specific number anyway..they were always a bit fluid and imprecise.

Scot


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

Honda doesn't publish a torque curve graph that I've found for the GX390, so we don't have enough data to calculate the actual peak HP. So we'll have to assume that the 11.7 peak HP they spec at 3600 RPM is correct.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Forum043287 said:


> Where did it get the name 1332 than?> Wouldn't you think it be a 13 HP?


The 13 refers to nominal Gross Horsepower. See model number decoding here: Honda Model Number Decoding and Net HP Rating


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

What I remember [email protected] stating was that the ‘13’ on an HS1332 or an HSS1332 no longer means 13HP but just that they have a GX390 engine. 
Same applies to the remaining models HS/SS724 where the ‘7’ means it has a GX200 engine, HS/SS928 where the ‘9’ only means it has a GX270 engine.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's the entire Honda snowblower model number explanation: Honda Model Number Decoding and Net HP Rating


----------

